# Attention: Canadian GSD agility handlers!



## Schutzhundgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

I would like anyone who is currently handling / competing in agility (any venue) with a GSD in Canada to contact me re: information about the new upcoming world agility championships for the GSD hosted by the WUSV. Until now, the chance for a GSD to represent Canada at the world level was just about zero, due to the faster breeds that compete in all breed agility world level events. NOW is the time to celebrate our fantastic breed's ability in this fantastic sport!

Since this is a brand new event, I am trying to raise awareness of this, and to garner support for it. There are very few GSD agility handlers in Canada, but I am hoping now with this new possibility for our dogs to compete at the world level, that more handlers will choose to showcase the GSD in the sport of agility. 

Canadian GSD handlers, please P.M. me for more info on how you can help make the dream of competing at the world level a reality for our fantastic dogs!

YAY!!!!!!! 

WUSV World Agility Championships Nov 16-18 2012 | Facebook


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think there may be a couple of Canadian handlers on the yahoo GSDAgility group, so you may want to look into posting there as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is very exciting! 

Great news and I look forward to seeing all the GSD's working hard to get the acknowledgment they deserve!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Vida's brother from an earlier litter @ the breeders is master agility dog of Canada haha


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would love to see the dogs pedigree and a link to the breeders! I love seeing Canadian dogs succeed! You can pm me if you like...I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## moparmisty (Jul 10, 2006)

*WUSV Agility*

Hey Schutzhund Girl

Good luck with the WUSV Agility Team. Our dogs are just as competitive as any other and should be recognized for their accomplishments on the agility field as well as the Schutzhund and Tracking Fields.
I'm rooting for you .:hug:


----------

